# Dave Hawley



## RoryA (Jun 21, 2013)

Some of you may already be aware, but in case you aren't, Dave Hawley passed away on Wednesday evening after a long battle with a neurological disease.

Dave was the owner of the Ozgrid website and has made a massive contribution to the Excel community at large. I think anyone who has ever searched for the answer to an Excel question will be aware of Dave and Ozgrid - I personally certainly learned a great many things from both over the years, often from Dave directly (even if he wasn't aware of it) and the Excel world is a smaller place for his passing.

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and children, family and friends.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know Rory.

Another sad loss in the Excel community.  I used to post at Ozgrid many years ago - it was quite the prolific forum at the time.  I also learned some bits from Dave and also from the countless tutorials he had going on.

My thoughts also go out to his family and friends.


----------



## xenou (Jun 21, 2013)

Sad to hear the news.  Ozgrid was an early haunt for me where I first learned many of the basics of Excel vba.  Rest in peace.
ξ


----------



## MrExcel (Jun 22, 2013)

When I launched the MrExcel Message Board way back in 1999, Dave was one of the first people to show up. I remember Dave, Ivan Moala, and Cecilia being the earliest regulars. I loved Dave & Raina's Excel Hacks book from O'Reilly. Very sorry to hear of his passing.

Bill


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jun 22, 2013)

I loved Dave's Excel Hacks book too - still has pride of place on my Excel bookshelf!

I'm sorry that he's gone - he was certainly an Excel character.

RIP Dave.


----------



## VoG (Jun 22, 2013)

Terrible news. He was a great contributor to the Excel community and I have frequently posted links to  his Excel tutorials to answer questions on this forum.

RIP and sincere condolences to family and friends.


----------



## shg (Jun 22, 2013)

Dave was the l'enfant terrible of Excel. We went round and round a few times, and he gave Richard the wonderful avatar picture. The Excel world just got a little smaller.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Jun 23, 2013)

MrExcel said:


> When I launched the MrExcel Message Board way back in 1999, Dave was one of the first people to show up. I remember Dave, Ivan Moala, and Cecilia being the earliest regulars. I loved Dave & Raina's Excel Hacks book from O'Reilly. Very sorry to hear of his passing.
> 
> Bill



Yes those days... Also very sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jun 24, 2013)

shg said:


> ...he gave Richard the wonderful avatar picture.



It is a pretty cool avatar isn't it!!



			
				shg said:
			
		

> The Excel world just got a little smaller.



Amen to that.


----------



## Smitty (Jun 24, 2013)

shg said:


> The Excel world just got a little smaller.



Yes, it most certainly did.

RIP Dave


----------



## Greg Truby (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, by founding and providing Ozgrid and in particular its forum, Dave most certainly provided Excel users around the world with a tremendous asset and resource.  As others here have already indicated, more than once I found a solution to an Excel problem that had been nettling me on Ozgrid, either in one of Dave's articles, or in a post on a forum thread.  I would have Dave's family know that his dedication to Ozgrid helped hundred of thousands, if not millions of people all around the world and that his contribution will live on the memories of all those people.


----------



## TinaP (Jun 25, 2013)

Shame.

I never communicated directly with Dave, but he taught me many things just by having Ozgrid.


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to have heard of this. In my early Excel development days, Dave's help was a real boost to my projects when I had questions. Sad news, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Domski (Jun 26, 2013)

Safe to say he was a character but sure the Excel community will be worse off without him.

RIP


----------



## Felix Atagong (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't roam much in here any more, but this is sad news indeed. Ozgrid learned me lots of Excel stuff.

Accidentally I met a former client (from a company I worked for) two weeks ago who told me they are still using a VBA driven Excel sheet I created for them... way in 2003! Basically it opens a text file from their house system, converts it into labels and delivery notes and sends an EDI file to be read by their transport company.

I asked for the sheet in question and when I opened it I found a lot of code that couldn't have been written by me and that I must have stolen from Ozgrid or Mr. Excel... 
Dave's code will still live on for years to come, I'm pretty sure. 
RIP dude!


----------



## rr1050 (Apr 24, 2014)

My Reply too late!
But a very sad news!
I respect man!
MY EXCEL GURU!


----------



## Rick Rothstein (Apr 25, 2014)

MrExcel said:


> When I launched the MrExcel Message Board way back in 1999, Dave was one of the first people to show up. I remember Dave, Ivan Moala, and Cecilia being the earliest regulars. I loved Dave & Raina's Excel Hacks book from O'Reilly. Very sorry to hear of his passing.


rr1050 just replied to this old thread which caused me to re-read the messages here... it looks like someone else valued the Excel Hacks book highly as well (check out the price).

Excel Hacks: Tips & Tools for Streamlining Your Spreadsheets by Hawley, David Published by O'Reilly Media 2nd (second) edition (2007) Paperback: Amazon.com: Books


----------

